# Remington 700 ADL aftermarket stock



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm looking at buying a thumbhole stock from Boyds for my Remington 700 ADL in .223. I like the look of the thumbhole stock (featherlite). Wondering if anyone has done this? Is it heavy to carry around coyote hunting? Weight isn't that big of a deal breaker though. Does the thumbhole stock improve accuracy at all or not really?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

One thing that you have to take into account is that thumbhole stocks are not very inducive to winter gloves. They can be bulky and if you have a pair or triple coming in, shoot the first, the have to pull your thumb out of the hole, run another round in and find that dang hole again for another shot.

Just food for thought.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll never own another thumbhole stock. for same reason Xdeano mentioned and i have short fingers. hard to get a good feel on the trigger.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They're like stubs. hahaha

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

another fan of no thumb holes here. they might have there place but yet to find it


----------

